# My battery light came on, 2hrs later car died. Alternator/generator? Inputs highly appreciated



## brat2 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi all,
my car died on me last night while going home. The battery light came on (something i never experienced before) and i knew it wasn't the battery, volt meter was showing 14V+. ~14.4V, as it should. By the time i finished my 20mi commute, volt meter was showing <14V. Turned car off/on a few times to see if it would start normally. It sure did. I immediately thought it was the alternator.
First of all, i had some squeaking noise coming from the engine compartment last 4-5 weeks. Its pretty cold here in Chicago, and i thought maybe its related to the weather in some way?
2nd, unfortunately a small shop did an oil change a few years ago, and they thought they could save time by not reattaching my belly pan appropriately. Little did they care when it came lose @ highway speeds and aerodynamics ripped it off that day. So i bought a new belly pan and screw kit, but it's nearly impossible to reattach it, a few Audi specialists/mechanics tried with no luck.
So when i was going home last night both my in-dash volt meter and Escort 9500ix (has an option to display Voltage) showed less battery power every mile. I turned off as much electronics as possible including the heater, radio, seats and even Xenons(in the very last minutes). Right before my exit i had to pull over to the right. Cop pulled behind, followed by highway patrol. I didn't want him to push my baby car, i knew he would care even less than the person who did that oil change that took care of my belly pan. Long story shorter, we stood there for a few minutes and the car started and had just enough juice to get us off the highway. In the last minutes, wile on the highway ABS and ESP turned off first. The more i drove the more lights came on including EBC, CEL, etc etc. The last seconds Hand Brake light started flashing, the car started to beep, and i think power steering shut off.
I was pretty surprised that the computer automatically shut off systems in descending-priority order.
So what do you think that is? Alternator? If so, how much should labor+parts be? Any recommendation on where to get an alternator? Brands? Links? OEM only?? Would like to avoid overpaying at the stealer. Anything i should change once im there? I think i had a leak, might want to take care of that wile at it.
TIA


----------



## 3nder (Aug 3, 2005)

pretty much the same routine with my 1.8t last night/this morning. i was hoping it was just the cold effecting the battery.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: My battery light came on, 2hrs later car died. Alternator/generator? Inputs hi ... (brat2)*

The battery certainly isn't charging. This could be caused by the alternator and that is the most likely but be sure to check that none of the wires are loose or off of the alternator before you order a replacement.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Also check the belt is still on. The squeaking could be a failing tensioner which could have thrown / shredded the belt.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Also check the belt is still on. The squeaking could be a failing tensioner which could have thrown / shredded the belt.
 this.


----------



## brat2 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ironmule)*

Thanks for the responses guys. Will charge the battery at PepBoys and try to make it to the shop on that charge. Not too sure if it will. :-/
Am i good for 15-20miles?
$450-460 for the alternator+labor. Sounds about right?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (brat2)*

seriously doubt you will make it 15-20 miles if the alternator is not charging at all. 
I've never made it that far on various cars with no alternator and those were older cars with nowhere near as many electrical subsystems as a C5.
Considering the front end pretty much has to come off to replace the alternator I would say that is a fair price.


----------

